# Recent bus fight, with 67 year old man(NSFW)



## ugg im kyle (Feb 17, 2010)

I am not sure if you have all heard, but recently (within the last few days) a fight had broken out between a 67 year old man and younger gentleman.(assuming the other man is in his 30s) The fight had taken place on a local AC Transit bus. This is crazy, good thing I respect my elders!


----------



## orb451 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the shit stain got what he wanted.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey that big old man was tring to walk away... .. Dude shouldt have kept on.. thinking he was young and bad..


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good God, that is the greatest thing I have ever seen...

although..


it makes me wish I had a beard even more


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Looks like the shit stain got what he wanted.





A classic straight left to the jaw...and there's already a poster.....


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 17, 2010)

The older gentleman couldn't even punch straight and look at all the damage he did  mental


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 17, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> A classic straight left to the jaw...and there's already a poster.....



Hahahaha. !
God, I was hoping someone would do it!


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dumb shit... got what he deserved. Always been taught... NEVER UNDERESTIMATE YOUR OPPONENT!!!

EDIT: After listening to the vid a bit better... I can't believe his hoe wants to press charges??!!?? He swung first... if anything this fag would be going to jail... again, dumb shit!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2010)

When it ain't Christmas, Santa fucks bitches up.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hella funny. This was in Oakland. Saw it on the 10 o clock news.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw the movie on youtube, it was called "Epic Beard Man" lol.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 17, 2010)

why would you film some dudes in a bus to start of with? seriously..good job on the older gent, but you could tell by the way he was built that the other dude was in trouble!!!!!


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 17, 2010)

What I hate about this video is the woman with the camera steals his bag after he is kicked off the bus! 

She goes "OooooOOooo" and points the camera at it and grabs it and brings it to the back of the bus. You can clearly see it is his in the beginning of the video. 

But yeah that guy got what was coming to him. The old guy is like "why you being so hostile man?" then goes to the front of the bus and the guy and girls keep egging him on. 

BRANG DA AMBERLAMPS


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2010)

That was amazing. I wish I had speakers right now!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL. Reminds me of this fight in San Francisco


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Its great to see justice served like that.

I wish people, whether they be black, white, or purple, would treat their fellow man with respect.

Those who dont all deserve to have their ass handed to them like this.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Evil7 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah You can tell that wasnt the first face that old man had busted... i mean common... the oldman is wearing a shirt that say's " Im a motherfucker "


----------



## liamh (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the greatest video ever.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 17, 2010)

HCAF was having a field day with this..of course the racism ran rampant.

WOOAH BLACK BETTY AMBER LAMPS!


----------



## Bungle (Feb 17, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HCAF was having a field day with this..of course the racism ran rampant.
> 
> WOOAH BLACK BETTY AMBER LAMPS!




Ohhhhh is that where the "amber lamps" thing came from, now I get it.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 17, 2010)

beards: 1
clean shaven: 0...actually, clean shaven gets a -1 for having the whole thing filmed and posted online so everyone knows that clean shaven dudes are bitches


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 17, 2010)

I love how the argument started out as a race thing, the black dude calling the old-timer racist, giving some tired old lame-ass victimised black man bullshit, then the woman filming is like "BEAT HIS WHITE ASS!!!" the second shit kicks off  Some intelligent debate right there.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to tough when he's by himself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

Fucking win


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

that was hilarious.

and being a tall, white, land owning, educated, catholic man, i can appreciate the fact that Beard man was not afraid of any political correctness and gave the beatdown that dude deserved.

Good on him.

Now come the lawyers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

Beard Man does not do him justice, we must refer to him as Epic Beard Man!


----------



## Bungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beard Man does not do him justice, we must refer to him as Epic Beard Man!


He is truly a modern day Gandalf the white


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beard Man does not do him justice, we must refer to him as Epic Beard Man!



QFT 
That was a mutha fuckin' beat down right there 
But the asshole got what he deserved.


----------



## orb451 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bungle said:


> He is truly a modern day Gandalf the white




YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 17, 2010)

Epic beard man!! 


He is added to my list of hero's!!

I hope to one day have a beard like his one day. At the rate i'm at now, i probably will.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

Hero #1: EPIC BEARD MAN


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 17, 2010)

"We can press charges I have it on video" 

So do you guys in America think they will get very far by taking this footage to court?

To me it was clearly self defense... 

+ "Kick his white ass"... is that not even a bit racist?


----------



## GazPots (Feb 17, 2010)

Bungle said:


>





ROFL!


This deserves epic rep.


----------



## orb451 (Feb 17, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> "We can press charges I have it on video"
> 
> So do you guys in America think they will get very far by taking this footage to court?
> 
> ...



Remus, you didn't get the memo? It's only racism when Whitey (aka THE MAN) is trying to keep others down.

That said, I think it's pretty clear in the video that the dumbshit swung first. Not only did he swing first, but he antagonized the EBM for a bit going back and forth verbally and then physically going up to him when EBM did the right thing and tried to remove himself from the situation to diffuse the confrontation.

Some people just need a beating. This guy was one of them. I don't give a shit if he was black, white, green or purple. Act like an asshole, get treated like an asshole. That's how I look at it.

Now whether a *jury of his peers* will interpret the circumstances the same way remains to be seen. I hope EBM gets his stuff back and hope that the other douche nozzle learns a valuable lesson.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2010)

The video clearly shows him trying to back away from teh fight, and the black guy advancing several times. If a court finds EBM guilty is a sad day for human rights. If it was the UK EBM would be in prison already.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If it was the UK EBM would be in prison already.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking 

My emotion is this  +


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

EBM - I approve of this acronym


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If it was the UK EBM would be in prison already.



not true, the fight would not have started in the first place

either that or someone else with exciting facial hair wearing a flat cap would have intervened and put a stop to it without it resorting to fisticuffs.

EBM is an amazing acronym.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> not true, the fight would not have started in the first place
> 
> either that or someone else with exciting facial hair wearing a flat cap would have intervened and put a stop to it without it resorting to fisticuffs.
> 
> EBM is an amazing acronym.



Nah actually, there would've been a few more people on the black guys side. Probably about 15.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 17, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HCAF was having a field day with this..of course the racism ran rampant.
> 
> WOOAH BLACK BETTY AMBER LAMPS!



The thing is, the only bit of racism in this video is when the woman with the camera say's "Yeah, beat his white ass!" 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Fucking win



I fucking love 4chan 



Uncle Remus said:


> "We can press charges I have it on video"
> 
> So do you guys in America think they will get very far by taking this footage to court?



They probably won't take it to court, and even if they do I doubt it will amount to much.



> To me it was clearly self defense...
> 
> + "Kick his white ass"... is that not even a bit racist?



My thoughts exactly. The only thing EBM could have done better was just get off the bus, and he shouldn't have to do that. IMO Pussy-Ass-Bitch (or PAB) should've just laid the fuck off when EBM went away. When PAB hit EBM, EBM has all the rights in the world to fuck PAB up, as he clearly did


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 17, 2010)

PWNED


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to know what they were talking about before the fight started. That guy got fucked up



HAUCH said:


> **HAUCH STRUGGLES MIGHTILY TO KEEP HIS MOUTH SHUT**



Common now, just let it out 

"Say it again pinky!"


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> EBM - I approve of this acronym


 Great!!!! NOW everyone can be free to use it!!!!


The white dude is asking the black guy how much he would charge for a spit shine right in the beginning...Definitely not racist...

Classic example of some douche being around his friends and feeling tough. He fucked up by swinging on a dude easily twice his size, which is fine and dandy, if you can handle it. Clearly, he could not.

The saying "He who talks does not know, and he who knows does not talk" comes to mind. For the most part (in my experience) the ones who run off at the mouth are the ones being peeled off the floor.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 17, 2010)

:ebm:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 17, 2010)

EUGH HE IS LEAKIN


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love how the kid yells (from the safety of the steps on the bus, mind you... he wouldn't dare follow him off the bus ) "Big stud... I'll fuck you up!" as his face is dripping with blood and he looks all woozy from the beating he just received. Dude shouldn't have started shit with old beardy.


----------



## lobee (Feb 17, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> When PAB hit EBM, EBM has all the rights in the world to fuck PAB up, as he clearly did


"When an assailant ceases to be a threat (e.g. by being tackled and restrained, surrendering, or fleeing), the defense will fail if the defending party presses on to attack."

It's hard to tell what happened after the guy went to the ground, but what EBM did could likely be seen as assault, rather than self-defense, as far as the law is concerned. In most situations like this one you'll hear someone say "He threw the first punch." Well, that doesn't give you the right to take that person to the ground and proceed to beat them while they go fetal.

Don't get me wrong the dude had it coming, but EBM went a little extra curricular.





All that aside, I still had many lulz from this thread.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 17, 2010)

lobee said:


> "When an assailant ceases to be a threat (e.g. by being tackled and restrained, surrendering, or fleeing), the defense will fail if the defending party presses on to attack."
> 
> It's hard to tell what happened after the guy went to the ground, but what EBM did could likely be seen as assault, rather than self-defense, as far as the law is concerned. In most situations like this one you'll hear someone say "He threw the first punch." Well, that doesn't give you the right to take that person to the ground and proceed to beat them while they go fetal.
> 
> ...



Still, no comments about the fact that the beginning of the video clearly shows the white guy asking the black guy how much he would charge for a spit shine...I really can't think of a similar comment that would piss me off as a white guy, but if I were black, and someone pulled that shit on me.....................

The only real damage I could see was on dudes lip, and that was definitely from that TEXTBOOK left. I think if the big guy would have been whoopin' small fry's ass while he was down, it would be painfully obvious (no pun intended...Ok, so maybe I did think it out a little...). If anything, maybe this guy will think next time before embarking on a David VS Goliath style adventure...haha

This guy is just a big mouthed coward, hiding behind words that intimidate some people. He just tried to intimidate the wrong guy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

^The thing about the shoe shine...

From what i can tell, that was a smart-ass retort to something the young guy said. I don't think he out of the blue spit up something that offensive.


----------



## lobee (Feb 17, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Still, no comments about the fact that the beginning of the video clearly shows the white guy asking the black guy how much he would charge for a spit shine...I really can't think of a similar comment that would piss me off as a white guy, but if I were black, and someone pulled that shit on me.....................


I thought about that, but the video didn't capture what was said or what happened previous. From what the video does show, though, EBM was out of line and they both escalated the situation from there.



> The only real damage I could see was on dudes lip, and that was definitely from that TEXTBOOK left. I think if the big guy would have been whoopin' small fry's ass while he was down, it would be painfully obvious (no pun intended...Ok, so maybe I did think it out a little...).


One or both of his eyes looked like they were starting to puff up. When he went to the ground he turned and covered which means EBM could have hit him in the body or the back/sides of the head. The damage done isn't really relevant if EBM kept hitting him while he was down.



> This guy is just a big mouthed coward, hiding behind words that intimidate some people. He just tried to intimidate the wrong guy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Still, no comments about the fact that the beginning of the video clearly shows the white guy asking the black guy how much he would charge for a spit shine...I really can't think of a similar comment that would piss me off as a white guy, but if I were black, and someone pulled that shit on me.....................



Thats true, but we dont know how far into the meeting or argument or whatever the camera was turned on. When the other guy said something along the line of "Why do you think i'd spit shine your shoes?", EBM said "You offered!" There obviously had to be something to spurn the whole debacle. And EBM did go to the front of the bus, and try to distance himself from the situation.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^The thing about the shoe shine...
> 
> From what i can tell, that was a smart-ass retort to something the young guy said. *I don't think he out of the blue spit up something that offensive*.



I'm pretty sure thats actually what happened though, but he just didn't realize that Pinky would take it as a racist comment.

Anyways, heres part 2 of the video...


Even though the fight was insanely one-sided, I kinda wish motherfucker would've beat his ass some more for throwing such a girly punch. 

The only real asshole I'd say is the girl filming, Pinky is just an idiot with bad judgement.

also, heres this...


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh don't misunderstand...I fully support the big guy and how he handled it. I will even go as far as to commend him on his patience and control, and that awesome left hand. I just thought it was funny someone mentioned that "the only racist thing was..." when clearly, that wasn't true, regardless of what happens before or after the camera is on.

And just to add the obvious, I LOVE when someone talks a bunch of crap and just gets completely man handled, especially when it's someone with their friends...I can remember a video of a kid with a girl (assuming its his girlfriend) and there's like 30 people all standing around him fucking with him. One guy approaches him, and the kid takes up a fighting stance. It's a stance that most people don't realize means "back up or I'll drop you". Everyone laughs at him, the guy swings on him a few times, and then the kid just smacks him one good time in the head and down he goes...


----------



## Cynic (Feb 17, 2010)

'Atta boy EBG! That dude shouldn't have fucked with him. You DO NOT...Also, Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 17, 2010)

This clip made my week. UFC's calling. Will Epic Beard Man accept the charges?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 17, 2010)

Epic Beard Man Vs. Techno Viking


ORDER NOW ON PAY PER VIEW!!!


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 17, 2010)

Suppose he did say "Shine my shoes."
How the fuck is shoe shining racist? Fuck that. "Shine my shoes" is a put down to anyone when someone else thinks they are above shining shoes. 

Please explain how you derived racism.



chaosxcomplex said:


> The white dude is asking the black guy how much he would charge for a spit shine right in the beginning...Definitely not racist...


----------



## RG7620BK (Feb 17, 2010)

Punk ass motherfucker. Dont ever underestimate anyone.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 17, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Suppose he did say "Shine my shoes."
> How the fuck is shoe shining racist? Fuck that. "Shine my shoes" is a put down to anyone when someone else thinks they are above shining shoes.
> 
> Please explain how you derived racism.



damn dude, use google and figure it out if you don't get the correlation.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 17, 2010)

cyril v said:


> damn dude, use google and figure it out if you don't get the correlation.


 
Here you go:







and:


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 17, 2010)

OWNED!!!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope you all saw the sign on the bus bench at the end of the video, if you didn't let me refresh your memories of what it said.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't stop smiling

love watching big mouths get beat down


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 17, 2010)

^

Best vid of the month. Beats any UFC fights evar...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 17, 2010)

He leakin LOL


----------



## cyril v (Feb 17, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Here you go:



From my experience, I find that by adding a few, "discriptive" words when I search for specific topic, it usually narrows it down pretty fast. 

I'll just put it this way.. there aren't many reasons why a caucasian man of his age would directly ask a black man to shine his shoes. it would be something like asking a chinese man to help you build a railroad, or saying happy thanksgiving to a native american etc etc. i'd say it depends completely on the context... if the native american celebrates the holiday and you knew it, it'd completely normal to say that, if you are actually offering a real job and the chinese guy is looking for work, yeah those would make sense to say... if "Pinky" is sitting at a shoe shining booth, then yeah ask away.

I'd have to say under any other circumstances that the only reason you would say that to a random is to get a rise out of them... now whether he was intentionally being a dick or just joking, thats up for debate, but it's not really odd that he took offense.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 17, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some racist shit


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2010)

Wanna see more of the awesomeness that is EBM?



Yup, that's EBM taking a police taser like a champ. He just can't seem to avoid trouble.

http://withleather.uproxx.com/2010/...guy-that-got-tased-at-the-as-game-last-august

About EBM:

_Troy Holden of CaliberSF, notes that in 1996, &#8220;I was working at the intersection of 2nd & Market. Each and every day the man pictured above would walk by my shop, wave a loaf of sourdough in my face, and scream obscenities about the San Francisco 49&#8242;ers [sic].&#8221;_

Awesome!


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

^holy shit. ebm is the man.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2010)

^
Yes! If you made that yourself, then you officially win the thread.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 18, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Suppose he did say "Shine my shoes."
> How the fuck is shoe shining racist? Fuck that. "Shine my shoes" is a put down to anyone when someone else thinks they are above shining shoes.
> 
> Please explain how you derived racism.


 Seriously? Have you ever seen a movie that showed anything involving shoe shining? 9/10 times it's a black dude shining some snobby ass white dudes shoes. I only say 9/10 times because I'm sure that there's a movie out there I haven't seen that shows a white kid shining shoes...Go ask a bunch of your friends. See how many of them would think that was a racist comment. Better yet, go ask Kimbo Slice how much he would charge to shine you up...see if he finds that offensive...


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 18, 2010)

Bungle said:


>


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Even more epic beard man...


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 18, 2010)

either way.. its still not known if the black guy "offered" or something was said. the video dont show enough information... EBM said he had a funeral to go to that he didnt care who shined his shoes.... it seemed like a miss-communication. EBM said "why are you getting hostile." He try'd to explain he wasnt trying to be racist or so it seemed....EBM moved to the front.. he tried to get away from the unreasonable fucktard but not like a pussy. "im 67 years old. you think im scared of you!" fucking awsome... how many Men die at 70 or before.... this is amazing. EBM is a bad mothafucka!


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 18, 2010)

When he said "bring ambalampse" I though he was saying "bring m & m's" but that wouldnt make sense.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 18, 2010)

This is fucking intense. I support EBM for putting a dickbag in place.



tonywozere said:


> vampiregenocide said:
> 
> 
> > If it was the UK EBM would be in prison already.
> ...



Dude, the last time I was in London, some guy got stabbed on a bus in Ealing just a week earlier.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

2nd video...ok, not as interesting or funny, but have you seen the size of his shoulders / back!!!

that dude must bench press a bit and must have done his fair share of lifting / wrestling / bouncing when younger!!

and he wears a cross together with "i am a motherfucker" t-shirt!!

EBM it is, Dave, EBM it is!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> not true, the fight would not have started in the first place
> 
> either that or someone else with exciting facial hair wearing a flat cap would have intervened and put a stop to it without it resorting to fisticuffs.
> 
> EBM is an amazing acronym.



lolwut? Plenty of shit like this happens in the UK, you just probably don't hear about it.



chaosxcomplex said:


> Great!!!! NOW everyone can be free to use it!!!!



Yeah! Except you, I've decided you can't use it


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder if Epic Beard Man knows that he is an internet hero and that one of the many videos has had over 1.2 million views in one day!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELKET-mtm7E&feature=related


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

TY envenomedcky
+1


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

When keepin it real goes wrong: Amber Lamps Edition


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Even this guy knows what up:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ i know "dude"...but what is a dooo or a due...or something like that!!!

and what's up with that guy's voice...is he half way out of the closet???!!!

@ugg_im_kyle : that video is awesome!!!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

He just got told to,







(also for anyone who uses that phrase on CODMW2)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

@dave : did you draw the 1st one?!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2010)

No mate, I wish I could take credit for it - found it on some forums who were also discussing the EBM


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

i am sure by now this dude knows he is known as EBM on the net!!!!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 18, 2010)

Lesson of the day:

If you're gonna' do it, don't stop 'til it's finished.

...


----------



## liamh (Feb 18, 2010)

Not many people know this, but Mr Slave is on the bus.
Listen to 1:53 and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

liamh said:


> Not many people know this, but Mr Slave is on the bus.
> Listen to 1:53 and tell me I'm wrong.



lol






"_Oooooohhh!! Jeesus Christ!!_'"


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Seriously? Have you ever seen a movie that showed anything involving shoe shining? 9/10 times it's a black dude shining some snobby ass white dudes shoes. I only say 9/10 times because I'm sure that there's a movie out there I haven't seen that shows a white kid shining shoes...Go ask a bunch of your friends. See how many of them would think that was a racist comment. Better yet, go ask Kimbo Slice how much he would charge to shine you up...see if he finds that offensive...


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 18, 2010)

^ haha thats just wrong... rofl


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> When keepin it real goes wrong: Amber Lamps Edition





_I don't like people playin' on mah' phooone!_


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2010)

Press charges? LOL Fucking dumb ass bitch, he hit the old dude first!!!

And I swear to god I heard "bring the M&Ms" 

BRING THEM AMBER LANCE!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

When keepin it real goes wrong: Pressin Chawges Edition


*She later was arrested, AND got her ass kicked after this apparently.


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm president Charlie.


----------



## liamh (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm praising charred cheese


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 18, 2010)

her flow was wack and she was anoying......


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah! Except you, I've decided you can't use it


 Whatever shall I do?



That'll work.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2010)

After reading the whole thread, I noticed something interesting...


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2010)

BUS FIGHTER WAS THE OLD GUY THAT GOT TASED AT THE A&#8217;S GAME LAST AUGUST | With Leather


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Saw this earlier, EBM gives no fucks about anything ever.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 18, 2010)

"whoa black betty ambalamps whoa black betty ambalamps"

Stole that from the comments in the link in Tigers reply. Thought it was fucknig brilliant!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

Riffer said:


> "whoa black betty ambalamps whoa black betty ambalamps"
> 
> Stole that from the comments in the link in Tigers reply. Thought it was fucknig brilliant!



I already said that..stop jockin my steelo or imma hafta call da ambalamps


----------



## Riffer (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I already said that..stop jockin my steelo or imma hafta call da ambalamps


LOL My fault. I think my band played with your band before. At the metal festival at Sonar in November. We went on right after you. "Deus of Nihil".


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 18, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Seriously? Have you ever seen a movie that showed anything involving shoe shining? 9/10 times it's a black dude shining some snobby ass white dudes shoes. I only say 9/10 times because I'm sure that there's a movie out there I haven't seen that shows a white kid shining shoes...Go ask a bunch of your friends. See how many of them would think that was a racist comment. Better yet, go ask Kimbo Slice how much he would charge to shine you up...see if he finds that offensive...


 
No, I have not seen a movie that I can recall involving shoe shining. I have however seen Andy from Parks and Recreation shine shoes, LOL. 

Also, I've had to shine shoes as part of my old job. I've had snooty bitches in my face demanding it, and when I spoke to them they refused to speak w/ the help. Does that make them racist against white people? No, it makes them think they are better than me because shining shoes is apparently below them. That is all it is. 

Today I've asked a co-worker of mine who is half black by heritage how it is racist. She doesn't see it either. 

I'm still not seeing it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> 
> 
> That'll work.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2010)

*Transcript*

When the video begins, it appears that some sort of verbal confrontation has already taken place.
Black man: &#8230;AC Transit
White man: Let&#8217;s get back to business. How much you charge me for a spit-shine?
Black man: what?
White man: How much you charge me for my Stacy Adams? I&#8217;m going to a funeral on Friday&#8230;You said you&#8230; [note: Stacy Adams are a brand of shoe.]
Black man: Did you get what I said just now?
White man: Yes
Black man: Why&#8217;d a brother gotta spit-shine your shoes?
White man: You offered!
Black man: I didn&#8217;t offer you shit.
White man: What&#8217;d you just say when you walked by me?
Black man: I said why, why a fuckin&#8217; brother gotta spit-shine your shoes?
White man: You don&#8217;t have to!
Black man: Why a white man can&#8217;t spit-shine &#8211; 
White man: [interrupting] &#8211; It could be a Chinaman! It don&#8217;t matter!
Black man: Look dude&#8230;
White man: I ain&#8217;t prejudice! What? You think I&#8217;m prejudice!
Black man: [pointing toward front of bus] Take your ass back up there and get the fuck out my face right now.
White man: Why you being so hostile, man?
Black man: &#8216;Cause. I&#8217;m pissed off.
White man: Well its better to be pissed off than pissed on.
Black man: Take your ass up there right now
White man: [standing to go to the front] You ain&#8217;t scarin&#8217; this white boy. I&#8217;m 67 years old. You ain&#8217;t scarin&#8217; me. You ain&#8217;t scarin&#8217; me.
Black man: [now, also standing] I&#8217;m 50.
White man: You ain&#8217;t scared of me. You ain&#8217;t scarin&#8217; me.
Black man: I&#8217;ll put my foot up your ass.
Older white man: No you won&#8217;t! No you won&#8217;t!​ Another passenger makes remarks. The white man moves to the front of the bus as the two exchange threats to whoop each other&#8217;s asses.


White man: You won&#8217;t do nothin&#8217; to me! [then something unintelligible]
Black man: Say it again! [then something unintelligible as woman who was filming talks over him]
Iyanna Washington: Say it again! Say it again, Pinky!​ The black man begins walking to the front of the bus.


Someone off camera whom many allege is Iyanna Washington: Beat his white ass! Whoop his ass!
Another passenger: Leave him alone!​ The two men seem to be speaking to one another at the front of the bus, but cannot be heard over the noise from the rest of the passengers.


Iyanna Washington: It ain&#8217;t worth it, blood, it ain&#8217;t worth it.​ The black man begins walking back to his seat as other passengers continue to comment.


Black man: I&#8217;d put my foot up your ass.
White man: I see tough guys like you and I slap the shit out of them.
Black man: What?!
Another passenger: Stop it!​ The black man walks to the front again to continue the confrontation.
At 1:40, the black guy lunges at the white guy, appearing to either shove or strike him in the chest, but the blow is mostly deflected by the white guy&#8217;s arm.
The white man stands up and punches him in the face repeatedly. At least 9 punches can be seen, then the camera moves too much to get a clear view.
At 1:51 the black man can be seen shielding his face.


White man: Don&#8217;t fuck with me! He hit me! He fuckin&#8217; hit me!​ As can be seen earlier in the video, the black man attempted to shove him, but did not hit him.
The old white man exits the bus.


White man: He fuckin&#8217; hit me first! He hit me in the face! [unintelligible] &#8211; self defense!​ At 2:07, blood spatter is visible on the seats of the bus.
At 2:22 Iyanna picks up a bag left by the old man.


Iyanna: Open that shit! *laughs*​ Various passengers comment on what they&#8217;ve witnessed.


Iyanna: We can press charges, blood. I got in on videotape. He&#8217;s leakin&#8217;.
Black man: That motherfucker hit me. No no no no no.
Another passenger: Did he break your teeth?
Black man: No. Bring an ambulance.​ Because of the man&#8217;s bleeding, injured face, his pronunciation of the word &#8220;Ambulance&#8221; has been misheard by many as either &#8220;bring M&M&#8217;s&#8221; or &#8220;bring amber lamps.&#8221; Both variants were turned into image macros.
Then there are some more remarks from various passengers, and the scene ends with a shot of a bench reading &#8220;Keep our city clean & safe. Do your part.&#8221;


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh I love the swift hand of Karma..btw stupid ghetto people say "ambalamps" and "ambalambs"...it wasn't because his mouth was busted.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh I love the swift hand of Karma..btw stupid ghetto people say "ambalamps" and "ambalambs"...it wasn't because his mouth was busted.



Yeah... we know 

Here's my theory: before being fucking TASERED EBM was perfectly sane. After being tasered for doing absolutely nothing EBM is a _little_ bit on edge when people create hostile situations...

This is the result.


----------



## orb451 (Feb 18, 2010)

Normal people spend their lives avoiding tense situations, EBM spends his life getting INTO tense situations.

- with apologies to the writers of Repo Man. 

Someone needs to make some actual EBM T-Shirts, NOW.

...EBMIAAMF...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>




This really does sum up everything..not just this topic, but life in general


----------



## liamh (Feb 18, 2010)

EBM, my master..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This really does sum up everything..not just this topic, but life in general



If I ever meet you, the words "WHITE PEOPLE, EH EHH EHHE EH EHH EH" will probably be the first words out of my mouth.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If I ever meet you, the words "WHITE PEOPLE, EH EHH EHHE EH EHH EH" will probably be the first words out of my mouth.



And I shall respond with "BLACK PEOPLE, DO DO DO DO DOO"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2010)

This might be so epic that a road trip might be worth it


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This might be so epic that a road trip might be worth it



Only if it's loudly and in public


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ you two in the same place would be like dividing by zero


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Jesus Christ you two in the same place would be like dividing by zero



Dividing by *rape*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, my bad. I'm not sure who I'd be more scared of...

On second thoughts, definitely Drakkar


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah... we know
> 
> Here's my theory: before being fucking TASERED EBM was perfectly sane. After being tasered for doing absolutely nothing EBM is a _little_ bit on edge when people create hostile situations...
> 
> This is the result.



If I was 67, in his obvious physical shape, with nothing to lose. Shit. I'd cause some ruckus!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Drakkar, I believe my band (Deus of Nihil) played with your band at Sonar in November. We went on right after you. It was the show with The Faceless and Dying Fetus. You guys were good shit man.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 18, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


>



 I just spat coffee everywhere. I hate violence, and I hate seeing anyone get mashed up no matter how much they "deserve it", but that's fuckin hilarious beyond words.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn that was pro. +10 for GRANDPA!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

On a side note that's not really a side note considering the actual topic of the thread..whatever:


----------



## liamh (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy shit, that music video is classic, where do you find this stuff Drakkar?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

I told you guys they are having a fucking field day with this stuff over at HCAF..it's the damn amberlulz


----------



## Riffer (Feb 18, 2010)

Just goole Epic Beard Man and theres a shit ton of pages, videos, and macros


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## lobee (Feb 18, 2010)

Who's game for starting a metal band named "Amber Lapse" who's sole purpose in life is to regale the masses with tales of Epic Beard Man's journeys?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

lobee said:


> Who's game for starting a metal band named "Amber Lapse" who's sole purpose in life is to regale the masses with tales of Epic Beard Man's journeys?



Yes. AmberLampse: EBM Metal


----------



## lobee (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes. AmberLampse: EBM Metal



I'm thinking somewhat in the style of Amon Amarth.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 18, 2010)

lobee said:


> I'm thinking somewhat in the style of Amon Amarth.



That would be perfect...Especially if he could be the front man!!


----------



## lobee (Feb 18, 2010)

There would have to be a bonus track featuring EBM's son TechnoViking. The outro of the song will of course be techno.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 18, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> No, I have not seen a movie that I can recall involving shoe shining. I have however seen Andy from Parks and Recreation shine shoes, LOL.
> 
> Also, I've had to shine shoes as part of my old job. I've had snooty bitches in my face demanding it, and when I spoke to them they refused to speak w/ the help. Does that make them racist against white people? No, it makes them think they are better than me because shining shoes is apparently below them. That is all it is.
> 
> ...



Upon further thought, i tend to agree with you. I think anyone with any kind of career would be pissed if you asked them to shine your shoes, irregardless of their race, because its a task so many people see as below them. I dont think it has anything to do with being black, white, "chinamen" or whatever.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 18, 2010)

TWOYOUTUBEVIDEOSANDAMOTHERFUCKINGCROSSFADER.COM

Crank it to the right!


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 18, 2010)

okay...i'm growing my beard back out...fuck this trimming shit


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 18, 2010)

Bungle said:


> TWOYOUTUBEVIDEOSANDAMOTHERFUCKINGCROSSFADER.COM
> 
> Crank it to the right!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>




EBM acutally looks like an older Gerard Butler.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## hairychris (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>




That is fucking awesome. Fact.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> No, I have not seen a movie that I can recall involving shoe shining. I have however seen Andy from Parks and Recreation shine shoes, LOL.
> 
> Also, I've had to shine shoes as part of my old job. I've had snooty bitches in my face demanding it, and when I spoke to them they refused to speak w/ the help. Does that make them racist against white people? No, it makes them think they are better than me because shining shoes is apparently below them. That is all it is.
> 
> ...



I'll send you a pm and try to explain it to the best of my ability, but I sincerely thought it was common knowledge,. I didn't mean for the "google it" thing to be so condescending. 



Metal Ken said:


> Upon further thought, i tend to agree with you. I think anyone with any kind of career would be pissed if you asked them to shine your shoes, irregardless of their race, because its a task so many people see as below them. I dont think it has anything to do with being black, white, "chinamen" or whatever.



Agreed. IMO, things like that are generally only okay when you know the person you're saying it to and they're cool with jokes/remarks like that. Unless of course you're actually a shoeshiner and sitting there waiting for business.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm pretty sure what happened was that EBM misunderstood what the other dude said, thinking that he WAS a shoeshine, and then asking what he charged for it, and then THAT was taken as a racist comment, which led to EBM having to knock sense into little mr tough guy


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I have to agree with the possibility of a misunderstanding...but the thing that stands out to me is when he asks why a brother gotta shine your shoes, he comes back with it could be a chinaman...that tells me that it was used in a racial way.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 18, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Yeah, I have to agree with the possibility of a misunderstanding...but the thing that stands out to me is when he asks why a brother gotta shine your shoes, he comes back with it could be a chinaman...that tells me that it was used in a racial way.



What are you talking about?

He meant it could be anybody..not just because Ambalamps is black. He thought the guy was talking about shining shoes..Stuponegro took it the wrong way because he's an idiot.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He meant it could be anybody..not just because Ambalamps is black. He thought the guy was talking about shining shoes..Stuponegro took it the wrong way because he's an idiot.



Why the hell would someone ask a random person how much they would charge for a shoe-shine? Serious question... from the info gathered, EBM came to the back of the bus from his original seat in the front and asked him that.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 18, 2010)

My guess: The black man had made a passing remark to EBM along the lines of "Can I shine your shoes?" or "You want me to shine your shoes, white boy?"

That's why EBM was saying "you offered!" and "oh? what did you say when you walked by me?"

Anyway, that was truly epic.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

epicbeardmanshirt.com
As soon as I get money, ordering a week's supply.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Thanks for the link dude, I just preordered one!


----------



## groph (Feb 18, 2010)

FUCKING GODDAMNIT I JUST GOT RICK ROLLED. Don't click the link in the video in the OP.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 18, 2010)

TheHandOfStone said:


> ^ Thanks for the link dude, I just preordered one!



I am all over those shirts! If anyone on here buys one, there will be a need to start a necessary EBM shirt count thread!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2010)

leandroab said:


> After reading the whole thread, I noticed something interesting...


HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!

I get it!


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 19, 2010)

oh fuck yes! i am getting that shirt...also for others falling in love with Amber Lamps

Home - Amber Lamps


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 19, 2010)

common you guys.. dont you think if EBM was racist he would have let the racial slurs flow once dude hit him and he beat dude down.. 
Its not like anyone else there was going to fuck with him....


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 19, 2010)

sucks to be you .good on the old guy.i hope when im in my 60s i can still back myself


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread is filled with so much win. As for the video, EBM kicked that guy's ass, hard.


----------



## DarkMythras (Feb 19, 2010)

My brother linked me this the other day. I'm from Oakland, and I've seen that guy on the bus downtown before, and at a couple A's games. I think he's known as Crazy Tom or something like that? Ex-Vietnam vet. Would explain how he handed that dude his ass


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> I am all over those shirts! If anyone on here buys one, there will be a need to start a necessary EBM shirt count thread!



Order placed! 

It's official, we has meme => Epic Beard Man - Encyclopedia Dramatica

I just made this with one of the many EBM macros..







I hope it's not too offensive. It just made me chuckle.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Order placed!
> 
> It's official, we has meme => Epic Beard Man - Encyclopedia Dramatica
> 
> ...



Ambalulz


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2010)

This meme is one of the best...this guy will NEVER be able to leave his house again


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 19, 2010)

Ambalampse.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 19, 2010)

Dude, the Mortal Kombat one was fucking hilarious...

WHOA BLACK BETTY, M&Ms


----------



## cyril v (Feb 19, 2010)

I want that EBM shirt, but I definitely do not trust any of those sites that popped up out of the blue to sell them.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Feb 19, 2010)

I asspire to be that man 50 years from now.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2010)

Interview with EBM! *NSFW for language.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 19, 2010)

From his description clearly that cocksucker well deserved the beatdown he got. Now EBM is surely a hero! "Sheriffs deputies gave me rides and bought me coffee"..."dont fuck with old senior citizens...theyre gonna get you once in a while". Haha! I love this guy. Long live EBM! Nice A's hat too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 19, 2010)

I suspected he was a Vietnam vet. What a living legend.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2010)

EBM wins the universe..that video is hilarious. Semi-delusional yet still cool! How can you NOT like this guy?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 19, 2010)

EBM is my hero


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone win the lottery and buy EBM a house and car! He deserves it.


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 19, 2010)

Someday... that'll be me!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 19, 2010)

Dude is righteous.


----------



## lobee (Feb 19, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> EBM wins the universe..that video is hilarious. Semi-delusional yet still cool! How can you NOT like this guy?





Almost definitely a manic depressive maybe with PTSD, but he definitely makes you want to be a sidekick in some of his adventures. He should write a book; most of the facts would be skewed like they were in the interview above, but goddamn if it wouldn't be entertaining.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 19, 2010)

To me I think he's got some mental problems, but damn it I'm not gunna be the one to help him.  He deserves a smiley......


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> When it ain't Christmas, Santa fucks bitches up.



Fuck yeah he does, I bet he calls his right hand "The Sledge" 

That stupid cunt got what was coming to him, not like Beardman didn't give him fair warning. If that dumb bitch wants to go to the police with that tape, not only will she show her dumb cohort attempting to assault an elderly man, she will also show herself as a racist.

"Beat his white ass, fuck his white ass up!"

Good luck with that one, the time would be better spent pushing his teeth back in


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2010)

I want EBM to be my stylist. He has the best outfits. Cut off jean-shorts, camo jacket, tucked in shirt and black hat.  

Anyone else notice he said he went to jail for doing "pimping and stuff?" The more I learn about EBM, the more legendary he becomes. I bet he kept his hoes in check.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 19, 2010)

So his name _is_ Tom Slick. Which means he has a shirt with his OWN name on the front, and "I am a motherfucker!" On the back.

that is god damn hard core.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> To me I think he's got too much AWESOME!!! but damn it I'm not gonna be the one to get in his way.  He deserves a smiley......



^ fixed

also, if he gets a smiley, there needs to be two of them, one with his war face on, and another with an actual smile...possibly a third with a viking helmet and battleaxe


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

she is full of shit... she was pushing for them to fight.. "Kick his ass" ect.... This does not clear her name.. It just makes her look like she is trying to shed the responsability of her actions and words... She wanted to catch a fight on film..... period. She was last seen with the bag... I mean fuck.. film yourself taking the mans bag... but not film yourself leaving it on the bus.. thats dumb... mostlikely a lie.
Also. check this out....... i made an Epic Beard Man Reference in this thread...
you guys will be proud!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/110347-good-amp-for-deathcore.html


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

I really doubt the authorities would do anything except arrest those two dumb cunts for starting a fight with that tough old motherfucker.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> So his name _is_ Tom Slick. Which means he has a shirt with his OWN name on the front, and "I am a motherfucker!" On the back.
> 
> that is god damn hard core.



Who did you think Tom Slick was?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I suspected he was a Vietnam vet. What a living legend.



He probably captured Vietcong machine gun nests with nothing but his bare hands and some foul language


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

Probably whilst crying and shouting "My momma died, she died!", wailing at the top of his voice like a demented human Frankenstein.


----------



## Neil (Feb 20, 2010)

Adam said:


> Interview with EBM! *NSFW for language.


I'm sorry but even EBM is lying about the incident now.

He says the black guy punched him 3 times in the jaw, in the video the black guy barely hits him in the chest.

He says the black guy showed him a knife before he attacked him, this cannot be seen in the video.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 20, 2010)

Woah woah woah woah wait wait, his mum died two days after he got back from Vietnam, yet he's going to her funeral now? Hmmm, methinks he just got twenty times cooler..... 

FUCKING TIME MACHINE!


----------



## liamh (Feb 20, 2010)

Neil said:


> I'm sorry but even EBM is lying about the incident now.
> 
> He says the black guy punched him 3 times in the jaw, in the video the black guy barely hits him in the chest.
> 
> He says the black guy showed him a knife before he attacked him, this cannot be seen in the video.


If EBM says black-dude punched him three times, black-dude punched him three times


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Neil said:


> I'm sorry but even EBM is lying about the incident now.
> 
> He says the black guy punched him 3 times in the jaw, in the video the black guy barely hits him in the chest.
> 
> He says the black guy showed him a knife before he attacked him, this cannot be seen in the video.



Defending the black guy? Man you really do bat for the wrong team huh?

If you had any knowledge of eye witness, victim or assailant testimoney, you'd know that hardly anyone can recall incidents they were involved in properly. If he says he was punched 3 times in the jaw then he most likely honestly believes he was punched 3 times. What is not up for debate is that the stupid moron black guy went over to him, despite EBM moving away, and still punched him. How do you defend that one?


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Since when is trying to document an event accurately considered defending someone? I didn't know that just because somebody's an asshole, it's acceptable to lie about an incident involving them.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it really a surprise that EBM is batshit crazy? Does it matter that he thought the guy hit him three times, or if he thought the guy was robbing him or that he says the guy flashed him a knife? 

Not really... he explains how the situation started with good clarity, saying Pinky overheard him talking to someone else and butted in, and thats basically all he would need to explain, everything else is clearly captured on film and Pinky definitely attempted to strike first.

btw, he didn't say his mother died two days after he got back from vietnam, he said it was two after he had to fight a guy that tried to stab him one night, and her funeral would've been yesterday.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright, so if the guy can't accurately give an account of the events we can see with our own two eyes, then we're just supposed to assume that what was said off camera was totally on the 'up-and-up'? 

FWIW, I think the initial account of what happened (Pinky mouthed offer, went after the guy and took the first swing) is accurate, but Slick's interview muddied things up a bit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

liamh said:


> If EBM says black-dude punched him three times, black-dude punched him three times







Randy said:


> Since when is trying to document an event accurately considered defending someone? I didn't know that just because somebody's an asshole, it's acceptable to lie about an incident involving them.



Randy dude, usually you're on the ball, but what? He's clearly not mentally healthy, of course his accounts of the events are going to be inaccurate!



cyril v said:


> Is it really a surprise that EBM is batshit crazy? Does it matter that he thought the guy hit him three times, or if he thought the guy was robbing him or that he says the guy flashed him a knife?
> 
> Not really... he explains how the situation started with good clarity, saying Pinky overheard him talking to someone else and butted in, and thats basically all he would need to explain, everything else is clearly captured on film and Pinky definitely attempted to strike first.
> 
> btw, he didn't say his mother died two days after he got back from vietnam, he said it was two after he had to fight a guy that tried to stab him one night, and her funeral would've been yesterday.





How I wish I could rep you for this!


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> He's clearly not mentally healthy, of course his accounts of the events are going to be inaccurate!



Alright, so then why are we assuming that his version of the story where he claims that the whole "shoe shine" thing wasn't meant to be a derogatory thing is true? I actually believed the guy totally, until I saw that interview. Now I have no idea.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

It may well be false, he may be racist and I wouldn't be surprised if he was, but this guy is clearly someone who needs a break in life and truth be told I'm over the moon he's got this much positive support. The other guy (he's a murderer right?) certainly doesn't need a break in life and is supposedly back in prison. I think people are behind this guy because although he's certainly crazy, his heart is in the right place and he made the streets safer by taking one (or none ) for the team


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, that part of it I can agree with. If the guy is a murderer (if the citation was earlier in the thread, I missed it), then I'm glad the guy got his shit handed to him and is back in jail, regardless of what brought about the altercation. So good on him for that.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Since when is trying to document an event accurately considered defending someone? I didn't know that just because somebody's an asshole, it's acceptable to lie about an incident involving them.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 20, 2010)

Clearly he wasn't trying to be derogatory or condescending. He obviously thought the black dude offered him a shoe shine. Like I said, the black dude probably made a derogatory passing remark about shining the guy's shoes.

Also, when the adrenaline is pumping you don't always remember shit. So what if he embellished? Doesn't make him delusional or crazy. And what's so crazy about going crazy after handing a thorough beat-down? Look at any other species or even other instances of human combat, and there's almost always acting out afterwards. Maybe it seemed crazy because he's an old man? 

Let's just appreciate it for what it is, a punk bitch getting his shit ruined for being disrespectful and starting a fight.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

As somebody who's lied a time or two in my life (no, I'm not proud of it), massaging small specifics about what happened to lessen the impact or the fault is a common sense approach. It's like if somebody's money clip falls out of their pocket and you see it happen, then picking it up and giving it back is a pretty easy decision. But if that clip falls out and you "don't see who dropped it", well then it's fair game, right? I mean, how were you supposed to return it to somebody when you "don't know who dropped it", eh? 

Little fibs, lies and half truths make a big difference. If the guy embellished or deliberately lied about what happened, his credibility sinks like a rock. And those "little details" make a big difference as to whether or not Pinky was right to want to pop the guy. When things got tense and Slick moved up to the front of the bus, he didn't exactly fold his hands hands in his lap and drop it either. 

And, you know... the guy gets tasered at a baseball game, apparently he shot one guy, and served time in prison for being a drug dealer and a pimp... but the assumption here is that there's *no way* he incited this. Nope. No way. All those things are in the past, and those people either had it coming, or he's already been redeemed for those sins.  I'm not naive enough to assume that when trouble has a record of finding somebody, that they don't have a tendency to invite it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

This doesn't sound like the same incident :s He says he tried to rob him, that they both had knives, and that the black guy was knocke dout for 22 and a half minutes, despite him near enough immediately getting up and going to teh back of the bus.

Maybe EBM is so epic, he's getting mixed up with another time he unloaded hell upon some poor soul. Or, as old insane people often do, he's getting his facts mixed up and forgetting things. His mum is dead and he was in 'Nam, he's probably a little confused about life.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Disruptive fan Tasered at Oakland Athletics game - 8/06/09 - San Francisco News - abc7news.com

I saw the youtube video linked earlier, but I didn't see the original article.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, and a comment on the bottom of the page from last August:



> adiosparasiempregordito
> 8/11/09 12:13 PM EDT
> The man in this clip, Thomas Bruso, is well-known in San Francisco, mentally unstable and extremely dangerous. Known as "Tom Slick" or "Vietnam Tom", he has attacked and choked people and spent a lot of time in jail. He's very strong, angry, belligerent, violent and unafraid of police. He could hurt or kill innocent people and should be locked up for his own good and for the good of society. I don't generally support using tasers, but this time, the police actually performed a public service.



EDIT: And also: 

http://calibersf.com/2010/02/16/fuck-you-san-francisco/


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

He's still awesome.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

If you like old dudes that are a few beers short of a twelve pack, serial rage-aholics, and pick fights with people at random, then yeah, he's pretty awesome. Lord knows what a fan of those kinda people we all are when we encounter them in person, instead of from the the safe side of the computer screen.

If anybody's so incensed or inspired by this guy, do him and people like him a favor, and volunteer at your local VFW, VA hospital, homeless shelter or PTSD Treatment Center.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> If you like old dudes that are a few beers short of a twelve pack, serial rage-aholics, and pick fights with people at random, then yeah, he's pretty awesome. Lord knows what a fan of those kinda people we all are when we encounter them in person, instead of from the the safe side of the computer screen.
> 
> If anybody's so incensed or inspired by this guy, do him and people like him a favor, and volunteer at your local VFW, VA hospital, homeless shelter or PTSD Treatment Center.



Oh lord knows I'd steer well clear of him, but I do have a soft spot for crazy old people who choke random members of the public.  Right on, fight the youth of today.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> If you like old dudes that are a few beers short of a twelve pack, serial rage-aholics, and pick fights with people at random, then yeah, he's pretty awesome. Lord knows what a fan of those kinda people we all are when we encounter them in person, instead of from the the safe side of the computer screen.



Amber lamps picked a fight with EBM. EBM walked away and Amber lamps followed him and hit him. Did you even watch the video?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Amber lamps picked a fight with EBM. EBM walked away and Amber lamps followed him and hit him. Did you even watch the video?



In that instance, but from the sounds of it EBM causes a lot of trouble.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> In that instance, but from the sounds of it EBM causes a lot of trouble.



Trouble finds its way to some people. Look at it this way, he isn't going around with a knife or a gun, or getting into real crime, he is probably too far off this planet for that kind of thing. I wouldn't be surprised if all the other times he has been in trouble its because of arseholes like Amber lamps getting out of hand and messing with him. I wouldn't say people like him are a danger to the general public, but guys like him generally don't have a lot to lose, so its no surprise when they kick the shit out of whoever harrasses them. Every city has its potentially dangerous, crazy people, and you don't see anyone with more than a few brain cells giving them a hard time, probably because you can see the probable outcome of annoying them.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Amber lamps picked a fight with EBM. EBM walked away and Amber lamps followed him and hit him. Did you even watch the video?



Have you ever picked a fight with people? I have. You know what you do so you get away with it? You yell at them as much as you can so that they take a swing at you. I used to do that shit when I was a kid *all the time*.

"I see tough guys like you and I slap the shit out of them." was the final words that sent "Pinky" up to the front of the bus. That's called bait, and Pinky took it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Trouble finds its way to some people. Look at it this way, he isn't going around with a knife or a gun, or getting into real crime, he is probably too far off this planet for that kind of thing. I wouldn't be surprised if all the other times he has been in trouble its because of arseholes like Amber lamps getting out of hand and messing with him. I wouldn't say people like him are a danger to the general public, but guys like him generally don't have a lot to lose, so its no surprise when they kick the shit out of whoever harrasses them. Every city has its potentially dangerous, crazy people, and you don't see anyone with more than a few brain cells giving them a hard time, probably because you can see the probable outcome of annoying them.



I'll tell you what, how about we start taking bets on what Thomas' arrest report for that 14 years he spent in prison says? If it wreaks of some shit that somebody else brought on him, then maybe I'll listen to you. Until then, that sounds like a crock of shit.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sensing Amber Lamps sympathy and bitterness


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> "I see tough guys like you and I slap the shit out of them." was the final words that sent "Pinky" up to the front of the bus. That's called bait, and Pinky took it.



No, "Pinky" is a derogatory term for white guy. The black dude was saying, "Say it again! Say it again!" The black girl echoed, "Yeah, say it again! Say it again, Pinky!"



Randy said:


> Oh, and a comment on the bottom of the page from last August:
> 
> adiosparasiempregordito
> 8/11/09 12:13 PM EDT
> ...



Yeah, and in some other comment: "Officer Cardoza, who delivered the tasering [at the ballgame last August] just got a $30,000 judgment against him for using excessive force during an arrest."

Sorry, but I'm not gonna go by anonymous comments and folks suddenly coming outta the woodworks on teh internets to jump on the latest meme bandwagon. I'm gonna call it like I see it in the video. Black dude started a fight and got owned, PERIOD. If the old man wants to embellish it, good for him. Makes for great story telling.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> No, "Pinky" is a derogatory term for white guy. The black dude was saying, "Say it again! Say it again!" The black girl echoed, "Yeah, say it again! Say it again, Pinky!"



Ah, gotcha. I misunderstood that part of the exchange. My mistake.

As for the rest, we can agree to disagree. Clearly the black guy took the first swing, and clearly he got his ass kicked. If that's all that's relevant to you, than kudos.



sevenstringj said:


> Sorry, but I'm not gonna go by anonymous comments and folks suddenly coming outta the woodworks on teh internets to jump on the latest meme bandwagon.



The post was on the local news website, and it was from last year. I'm not saying what the commenter said was gospel, but this isn't the only time somebody's said something like that about this guy.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm sensing Amber Lamps sympathy and bitterness



Not sure what you mean by "bitterness", and I have no sympathy for the guy for taking a swing at an old man, especially if he's a convicted murderer.

That doesn't change the fact that EBM has issues that extend far beyond this video.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 20, 2010)

both of them have issues, that much is obvious......but at the same time, the black dude got what he deserved......if youre going to fuck with someone that bad, no matter who started it or what it was over.......you need to be ready for the possible reprecussions of fucking with someone. 

ill probably get flamed for this......*disclaimer* I AM NOT racist by any means. This is something I'm starting to see in my hometown more and more. Brothers rollin', tryin to act like theyre "gangsta" harassing ppl that paid them no attention, just going about their normal day. It's fucking idiotic. What's even more idiotic is the fact that the white boys in my hometown think theyre hardcore gangsta as well. It's fucking stupid. I remember one of them fuckin' with my boy Luke when he moved here from Cali. Luke used to be a gangbanger and fucking hung out in Compton, so obviously he knows REAL gangbangers. He sent this kid running, more than likely crying for his mommy.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Clearly the black guy took the first swing, and clearly he got his ass kicked. If that's all that's relevant to you, than kudos.



What I was meant was, not only did he throw the first punch, but he also started the verbal fight. We can't know with 100% certainty because the tape obviously picks up in the middle of the conversation. But it's clear that there was a miscommunication--sounded to me like the black dude offered EBM a shoe shine in racial sarcasm, and EBM thought he was actually offing a shoe shine in earnest. 

EBM was clearly shocked when he did finally realize what the black dude was saying. "Why are you bein' so hostile, man?" And it certainly was the black dude who started using harsh language and making threats first.

Anyway, in few more days no one will care.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that's where we disagree. We'll never know 100% what happened before the camera started rolling, or what EBM meant from his comments. Some people are inclined to believe that it was accidental miscommunication, but I'm not convinced. But considering we don't know, that's totally speculation on either side. 

Depending on if EBM's comment was deliberate or not, harsh language and threats were provoked. But considering that's totally a matter of opinion as to whether or not that was the case, we're not going to see eye to eye on that. I personally thought the way this guy's story didn't totally line up, mixed with his history... I'm inclined to be more skeptical as to how aware he was of what was going on. Again... that's totally subjective at this point.

As an aside, I stumbled upon this. I'm not going to say that it means he's a "no good son of a bitch" but it's at least one more piece of the backstory of EBM:

CCH-94-962222


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> As an aside, I stumbled upon this. I'm not going to say that it means he's a "no good son of a bitch" but it's at least one more piece of the backstory of EBM:
> 
> CCH-94-962222



So roughly sixteen years ago a grocery store filled a temporary restraining order. Most likely to keep the big dirty, more than likely homeless man away from there store.

That's some rough shit man.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 20, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> No, "Pinky" is a derogatory term for white guy. The black dude was saying, "Say it again! Say it again!" The black girl echoed, "Yeah, say it again! Say it again, Pinky!"



lol, there ya go. I thought the black guys nickname was "Pinky", I've never heard that before, but I guess it makes sense the way you put it.


Randy said:


> I think that's where we disagree. We'll never know 100% what happened before the camera started rolling, or what EBM meant from his comments. Some people are inclined to believe that it was accidental miscommunication, but I'm not convinced. But considering we don't know, that's totally speculation on either side.
> 
> Depending on if EBM's comment was deliberate or not, harsh language and threats were provoked. But considering that's totally a matter of opinion as to whether or not that was the case, we're not going to see eye to eye on that. I personally thought the way this guy's story didn't totally line up, mixed with his history... I'm inclined to be more skeptical as to how aware he was of what was going on. Again... that's totally subjective at this point.
> 
> ...



nam vets... IMO you have to give them a little leeway, not many people around that have had it as rough as them. baited or not, you don't put your hands on people... this could've been included in david chapalle's "when keepin it real goes wrong". You could tell when the black guy was walking back that it crossed his mind, he was probably thinking "...he pretty much called me out", so either sit down and have words or confront and call the amberlamps.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 20, 2010)

"Why does he have to be so freakishly, ravishingly, amazingly badass and sexy?"

i wish the internets would talk about me like that too


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 20, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> "Why does he have to be so freakishly, ravishingly, amazingly badass and sexy?"
> 
> i wish the internets would talk about me like that too



I wish ANYONE would talk about me like that!  A cute waitress called me adorable last night.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> I wish ANYONE would talk about me like that!  A cute waitress called me adorable last night.



You're ahead of the game. I've NEVER been called attractive in my life. I've actually been called "Threatening" "Creepy" "Scary" "Frightening" "Sinister" "Demonic" "Weird" and "Off-putting"..but never anything close to adorable or sexy, or cute..then again..I prefer it that way.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 20, 2010)

^I should sig that.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So roughly sixteen years ago a grocery store filled a temporary restraining order. Most likely to keep the big dirty, more than likely homeless man away from there store.
> 
> That's some rough shit man.





Randy said:


> As an aside, I stumbled upon this. *I'm not going to say that it means he's a "no good son of a bitch" but it's at least one more piece of the backstory of EBM*:






cyril v said:


> nam vets... IMO you have to give them a little leeway, not many people around that have had it as rough as them. baited or not, you don't put your hands on people...





Randy said:


> *Not sure what you mean by "bitterness", and I have no sympathy for the guy for taking a swing at an old man, especially if he's a convicted murderer.*



Hate on me all you want just for playing devil's advocate. I'm just putting it out there as food for thought.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You're ahead of the game. I've NEVER been called attractive in my life. I've actually been called "Threatening" "Creepy" "Scary" "Frightening" "Sinister" "Demonic" "Weird" and "Off-putting"..but never anything close to adorable or sexy, or cute..then again..I prefer it that way.


 
I think you're cute


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

The guy's clearly not "all there." Maybe instead of somebody selling his t-shirts and using it as a means of pocketing some quick money off an internet meme, they should be using the proceeds to help Vietnam Veterans with PTSD.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think you're cute


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Hate on me all you want just for playing devil's advocate. I'm just putting it out there as food for thought.



No hate man. 

He's admitted to the following:

Carrying a "shiv"
Doing Drugs
Selling Drugs
Pimping
Getting into fights
Going to prison (not jail) for an extended amount of time.

He's also clearly not all there mentally, in conjunction with PTSD of some sort.

He's obviously not a "Grade A Student" though, I don't think anyone here would say he is. I just don't understand what a 16 year old temporary restraining order adds to this.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think anyone here would say he is. I just don't understand what a 16 year old temporary restraining order adds to this.



More specifically, it was "civil harassment". This is coupled with him having to be escorted from a baseball game (whether excessive force was used or not), speculation that he picks fights at random (dating back before this meme took off) and the fact that he admits that he's had several altercations (though the speculation on his side is that they all provoked it). All of these paint a picture of what kind of person this dude is, but most of it doesn't have a legal document... and I'm hearing tons of "blah blah blah, that's all hearsay". Well, here's legal documentation of SOME sort (albeit small) that shows he has expressed harassing behavior.

Is there a document out there that says that about you? There's not a history of a restraining order for "civil harassment" against me, so I'd imagine that sets him apart for his behavior at least a little.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

allright.. i dont care how much and old man "baits" me.... if anything the black guy was trying to act like EBM was racist... he was epicly more rude to EBM.. and EBM walked away.. does this sound like a crazy homeless man looking for trouble... None of EBM's life has anything to do with this issue.. THEVIDEO that is what sets his Fame! Im sure everyone who watches the video loves EBM because he DID try to walk away... Is this "baiting the fight"? If the old man wanted to fight, he would have set right there or even used racial slures to truly get a rise out of the black Man....
Let me point out again.. If ebm is so crazy.. you think the had the clear mind to hold back the racial slurs even after he had been hit and had to beat a motherfucker down.. I dont care what an old man say's to me.... i could have brushed it off as "crazy old man".
Everyone loves EBM because he was in the "RIGHT"....EBM was being bullyed!!!!!!!!!! and EBM treated the other man with the same respect he was being given..... I would buy EBM a fucking beer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> allright.. i dont care how much and old man "baits" me.... if anything the black guy was trying to act like EBM was racist... he was epicly more rude to EBM.. and EBM walked away.. does this sound like a crazy homeless man looking for trouble... None of EBM's life has anything to do with this issue.. the video that sets his Fame! Im sure everyone who watches the video loves EBM because he did try to walk away... Is this "baiting the fight"? If the old man wanted to fight, he would have set right there or even used racial slures to truly get a rise out of the black Man....
> Let me point out again.. If ebm is so crazy.. you think the had the clear mind to hold back the racial slurs even after he had been hit and had to beat a motherfucker down.. I dont care what an old man say's to me.... i could have brushed it off as "crazy old man".
> Everyone loves EBM because he was in the "RIGHT"....EBM was being bullyed!!!!!!!!!! and EBM treated the other man with the same respect he was being given..... I would buy EBM a fucking beer


This pretty much. I think if he was some violent crackpot he'd have stomped Jerome before he even got to say much of anything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> More specifically, it was "civil harassment". This is coupled with him having to be escorted from a baseball game (whether excessive force was used or not), speculation that he picks fights at random (dating back before this meme took off) and the fact that he admits that he's had several altercations (though the speculation on his side is that they all provoked it). All of these paint a picture of what kind of person this dude is, but most of it doesn't have a legal document... and I'm hearing tons of "blah blah blah, that's all hearsay". Well, here's legal documentation of SOME sort (albeit small) that shows he has expressed harassing behavior.
> 
> Is there a document out there that says that about you? There's not a history of a restraining order for "civil harassment" against me, so I'd imagine that sets him apart for his behavior at least a little.





Randy said:


> Have you ever picked a fight with people? I have. You know what you do so you get away with it? You yell at them as much as you can so that they take a swing at you. I used to do that shit when I was a kid all the time.



Since you yourself have admitted to a history of invoking many fights can we know assume if you ever get into an altercation in the near future it's because you baited the other person? 

As for myself, I've never had a restraining order against me, at least from another person, but I've had places that I've gotten into fights at (two bars, and a club) which have filed similar complaints against me. It doesn't me I'm a super violent person, and in fact I don't think I incited either of those incidents. Though, they, like yours, were many years ago.

I'm not holding anything against you man, just understand that a person's history, though relevant, doesn't absolutely dictate the now.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This pretty much. I think if he was some violent crackpot he'd have stomped Jerome before he even got to say much of anything.


 Someone picked a fight with the wrong oldMan... Race aside and Rageaholic old man aside... 
On a side note... I hope im even alive at 67 EBM put down a swift beatdown of man in his prime. Paused at the end to access the damage and backed off!! you see warriors in the UFC do this often so they dont really hurt the other guy... If ebm was so "Crazy Rageaholic" would he stop so easy??? "Jerome" got of easy! 
DrakkarTyrannis your humor and clear vision in this issue is really badass!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

kung_fu said:


>




I said it on HCAF and it goes here too.

She's an idiot and shit disturber. She was egging on the whole thing, sided with the black guy for the sheer fact that he is black, and did take EBM's bag, looking through it for comedic purposes. If she was going to give it back she could have easily done so. She's a lying fat stupid ignorant shit stirring busted Jill Scott/Florida Evans looking hog jowl having bug eyed cow pussy lipped clown nose having old cemetery tombstone teeth mouthed pathetic attention needing bitch, and EBM should have a triumphant return kicking her sorry ass up and down the street until the ambalamps came to collect the remains off of fat ugly ass from the gutter he stomped it into.


----------



## liamh (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Black Betty is a bullshitter
I love the change from "Beat his white ass, yo!" to "Caucasian man" and "African-American man"


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

liamh said:


> Yeah, Black Betty is a bullshitter
> I love the change from "Beat his white ass, yo!" to "Caucasian man" and "African-American man"


lol


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not holding anything against you man, just understand that a person's history, though relevant, doesn't absolutely dictate the now.



Alright, I'll concede. No more talk about EBM's past. You're right that people change, so we'll leave that where it is. 

To the point about me in a fight, though... you would be right to assume I incited a fight if I got into one in the recent past or the near future. I used to justify all the fights that I got in as being somebody else's fault, but then one day, I made the decision that if I were in some kind of verbal confrontation, to apologize immediately, lower my voice and avoid doing anything that appeared to be provocation. Ever since then, I've gone from a few fights a month to none in almost 10 years. I've had guys straight up tell me they were going to beat the shit out of me, I've had racist implications made against me, I've been shoved and even punched in the face and I still haven't been in a fight in that period of time.

But if that were to change tomorrow, you can bet that I did something. But that's just me.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> She's a lying fat stupid ignorant shit stirring busted Jill Scott/Florida Evans looking hog jowl having bug eyed cow pussy lipped clown nose having old cemetery tombstone teeth mouthed pathetic attention needing bitch











Randy, you should take up your argument with these folks:





That last one is kinda annoying, but he makes an excellent point about the bitches in the back encouraging the black dude: "Women have been getting men killed like this for years!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry..I can't watch the first and third video..overly animated black folks annoy the shit out of me. EBM needs to take some of the fire out of them


----------



## kittencore (Feb 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm sorry..I can't watch the first and third video..overly animated black folks annoy the shit out of me. EBM needs to take some of the fire out of them


 
what? no! ebm isn't prejudice remember?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

kittencore said:


> what? no! ebm isn't prejudice remember?


No..but he doesn't like loud obnoxious idiots..for this reason he needs to call down the ambalamps on those two.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> overly animated black folks annoy the shit out of me. EBM needs to take some of the fire out of them



Yeah, but... I mean... Sinbad's pretty funny.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yeah, but... I mean... Sinbad's pretty funny.



On a stage it has a place..on youtube and in person..

Trust me, those people in person aren't funny. Sinbad is scaled down.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 20, 2010)

this thread is beginning to rival the Debris thread in epicness


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 20, 2010)

So much lawls


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> So much Ambalawls



Fixed


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, I see they made it onto HP:

Epic Beard Man -- Why It's the Fastest Public Fight Meme Yet - Urlesque


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 21, 2010)

they missed the whole part about him being like everybody's crazy grandpa lol


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 21, 2010)

EBM's beard is the only one as perfect as my own grandpa's beard, and my grandpa kicks fucking ass (more intellectually, less physically, though he was about 6'3" before being 80 got him slouching, and i'm eternally grateful to his genes for making me tall enough to actually be a dude)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait, somebody clear something up for me. Are the people in the videos saying that Amber Lamps is 50 or 15? And, other than the EBM interview, where is it stated that Amber Lamps is a convicted murderer?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 21, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Wait, somebody clear something up for me. Are the people in the videos saying that Amber Lamps is 50 or 15? And, other than the EBM interview, where is it stated that Amber Lamps is a convicted murderer?


Isn't Amber Lamps the girl???
This is getting confusing


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 21, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Isn't Amber Lamps the girl???
> This is getting confusing



Technically amber lamps is what ghettobitch said after he got 400 years of slavery stomped out of his ass...it was later given as a name to the white chick he was sitting next to.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Technically amber lamps is what ghettobitch said after he got 400 years of slavery stomped out of his ass...it was later given as a name to the white chick he was sitting next to.


yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## Adam (Feb 21, 2010)

New interview!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 21, 2010)

That sucks that his mom died, poor dude, I'd like to see him fight on tv, that'd be pretty retarded.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 21, 2010)

Adam said:


> New interview!




"I was on my way to frisco to get some weed." Epic Beard Man just gets more and more awesome!  

But part of me wishes these opportunists would leave him alone. They want him to fight again on TV!?!? 

And please, he deserves better than that t-pain-like mall music shit. Someone here needs to throw together some djent for EBM!


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHA Did you see the first landig of his fist?! Oh man, I want to bring the Epic Bearded Guy on tour with me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2010)

Adam said:


> New interview!




What a living legend.


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 22, 2010)

Adam said:


> New interview!



Tom reminds me of Bill from Left 4 Dead


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 22, 2010)

EBM IS FROM MY HOMETOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 22, 2010)

People should take up donations for his drug habits.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy Slick, You are a motherfucker.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> HAHAHAHA Did you see the first landig of his fist?! Oh man, I want to bring the Epic Bearded Guy on tour with me




Hire him as head of security and pay him 1 sandwich and 1 ambalamps to curb stomp a day.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Hire him as head of security and pay him 1 sandwich and 1 ambalamps to curb stomp a day.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh that was fucking great!!!!! Tom Slick is a badass Motherfucker!


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Oh that was fucking great!!!!! Tom Slick is a badass Motherfucker!



Yes! No longer shall the phrase "Smooth move, Slick" be a form of epithet.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 23, 2010)

go forth and make it leak!

YoYo Games | Epic Beard Man FTW


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 23, 2010)

cyril v said:


> go forth and make it leak!
> 
> YoYo Games | Epic Beard Man FTW



Windows only?


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2010)

For those who haven't seen it already, the interview with Michael:



I was surprised how well spoken he ended up being. Also, I can't believe that dude's 50 years old.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't believe he came out of the house after being humiliated world wide. So he decided to get drunk and act a fool..ass whoopin deserved. Now he's trying to make this a civil rights case? I swear someone else should kick his stupid ass. We don't need idiots speaking on the behalf of black people..we're doing just fine without his drunk belligerent ass


----------



## liamh (Feb 23, 2010)

I sense bullshit, if ebm really said what Michael said he said scratch then he wouldnt have apologized 6 minutes in.
Edit: That comment was made on a hearsay basis, I just watched the bit where he said he wasnt sorry about the racist remark.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 23, 2010)

His ghetto lawyer told him to be all nice and sound respectable and try to clean up his image an stuff so he is trying to sound that way. Its probably a front so that he can have his "boyz cap da muthafucka on da side and they wont accuse him cuz he all nice and clean an shit". Ha, I just made that up but its probably true.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow. That was kinda stereotypical, don't you think Leonardo?


----------



## cyril v (Feb 23, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> His ghetto lawyer told him to be all nice and sound respectable and try to clean up his image an stuff so he is trying to sound that way. Its probably a front so that he can have his "boyz cap da muthafucka on da side and they wont accuse him cuz he all nice and clean an shit". Ha, I just made that up but its probably true.



wow, that is certainly dumber than anything that came out of his mouth.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 23, 2010)

Seems like they were both in the wrong, Michael was drunk and got the wrong side of things, EBM is obviously a little on the crazy side anyway and took things a bit out of contect.



This video is bad though, those people are messing with an angry old guy.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, the aftermath of this thing has really exposed how disgusting people can be.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol trying to save face....... Just like the chik that stole his bag..... Its amazing how they both clean up their language after the fact / non useage of ebonix ect...... I would stay "true"....... 
Fact is ... someone was almost beggging EBM for a onesided beatdown...... Even followed him to the front of the bus "Mr. Epic Beard man.. Please Beat me like my momma's living room rug"


----------



## cyril v (Feb 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yeah, the aftermath of this thing has really exposed how disgusting people can be.



agreed. racist people upset at opposing racists comments is the pinnacle of idiocy.

heres a new one btw.









Evil7 said:


> lol trying to save face....... Just like the chik that stole his bag..... Its amazing how they both clean up their language after the fact / non useage of ebonix ect...... I would stay "true".......
> Fact is ... someone was almost beggging EBM for a onesided beatdown...... Even followed him to the front of the bus "Mr. Epic Beard man.. Please Beat me like my momma's living room rug"



Seemed to me that he pretty much admitted as much.. he didn't really add anything new at all, it was clear from the initial video that he took offense to the "spitshine my shoes"-comment.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2010)

David the Gnome.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Wow. That was kinda stereotypical, don't you think Leonardo?


You can give him the benefit of the doubt if you want and I wouldnt rule out that being a possibility but I was just trying to be funny. Thats all. Im from the Bay Area and I can tell you for a fact based on what it says and where they were that that bus was going to the most ghetto part of Oakland. The guy we saw on the bus was not the same guy so to speak we saw in the last video. I do not believe alcohol should be used solely as an excuse for anything. I just cant see him forgiving EBM in any way. You know he is still pissed and still wants to "kill that n----" like he said in the video on the bus. Yeah he probably isnt going to try and have anyone do it but I was just trying to be funny. Besides, you never know. Oaktown has a pretty darn high homicide rate. I think the highest in the country. If I was EBM I wouldnt be walking those streets alone. But then again, not many seem to be against EBM. Nearly everyone loves the guy and nobody really cares much for the dude who got his ass beat hard. Hopefully this is a new start for him in his life.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 23, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> You can give him the benefit of the doubt if you want and I wouldnt rule out that being a possibility but I was just trying to be funny. Thats all. Im from the Bay Area and I can tell you for a fact based on what it says and where they were that that bus was going to the most ghetto part of Oakland. *The guy we saw on the bus was not the same guy so to speak* we saw in the last video. I do not believe alcohol should be used solely as an excuse for anything. I just cant see him forgiving EBM in any way. You know he is still pissed and still wants to "kill that n----" like he said in the video on the bus.



Maybe thats because he was shitfaced drunk on the bus video... even before he started leaking, he was slurring his words. You're reaching.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> For those who haven't seen it already, the interview with Michael:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised how well spoken he ended up being. Also, I can't believe that dude's 50 years old.




Holy shit, he looks good for his age.



leonardo7 said:


> His ghetto lawyer told him to be all nice and sound respectable and try to clean up his image an stuff so he is trying to sound that way. Its probably a front so that he can have his "boyz cap da muthafucka on da side and they wont accuse him cuz he all nice and clean an shit". Ha, I just made that up but its probably true.



He definitely composes himself a hell of a lot better than that bitch who stole EBM's bag, though.



cyril v said:


> agreed. racist people upset at opposing racists comments is the pinnacle of idiocy.
> 
> heres a new one btw.
> 
> ...



Dude, I was David the Gnome for Halloween.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> For those who haven't seen it already, the interview with Michael:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised how well spoken he ended up being. Also, I can't believe that dude's 50 years old.




Interesting...

I think they're both lying.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dude, what fucking knife?!?!? I watched that whole interview and the original video many times trying to see a knife. 

Based on the video that is available, it is impossible to know how the coversation began, who started what. They were both clearly fucking insane at the time and still may be.

I recant my last statement that this wasn't racially motivated, because Tom's lies destroy his credibility, as Michael's intoxication destroys his. Therefore there is no way of knowing. 

I'll chalk it up to an unfortunate incident and hope they both walked away better people.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 24, 2010)

Did anyone catch how fast he changed moods, when he brings up that his mom died?


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 24, 2010)

i think that EBM is clearly disassociated from reality to a certain extent, in one interview he said he knocked him out for 22 1/2 minutes, which is clearly not the case, plus his extreme mood swings when he mentions his mother, plus his history of belligerence...but watching the video, it seems pretty clear to me that it started off with a misunderstanding that a drunk asshole, and a crazy man took too far, the closest thing that i've seen EBM get to racism is using the term "chinaman" which is a fairly contextual term, though not the preferred nomenclature, and given the situation, if he were a racist, it seems pretty likely that after the fight he would have been spewing racial slurs, but he wasn't, and still seems bothered that Michael was even accusing him of it


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2010)

Depends on how you define racist. I never heard my grandfather drop the 'N' bomb before, but he used to tell my father about how black people have smaller brains, and are evolutinarily behind white people. The point is, you don't necessarily need to be hateful to be prejudiced.

EDIT: And also, the fact the example he picked of 'anybody' who could be shining his shoes to be a 'Chinaman' doesn't exactly let him off the hook. Stereotypically, they're number two on the list as far as shoeshining goes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Depends on how you define racist. I never heard my grandfather drop the 'N' bomb before, but he used to tell my father about how black people have smaller brains, and are evolutinarily behind white people. The point is, you don't necessarily need to be hateful to be prejudiced.
> 
> EDIT: And also, the fact the example he picked of 'anybody' who could be shining his shoes to be a 'Chinaman' doesn't exactly let him off the hook. Stereotypically, they're number two on the list as far as shoeshining goes.



You seem to really wanna peg EBM as racist. He really doesn't seem that way. Mentally disturbed sure, but racist? I think that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2010)

There's not enough information to unequivocally answer that question on either side, but that's just my opinion based on my own personal life, experiences, and observations. I'm sure yours and others have been different, and thus, your opinion will differ from my own.

From the people I've dealt with in my life, I hear stuff like "if you're in trouble, get a Jew lawyer", "find a black guy for a shoeshine", "get your hedges trimmed by a Mexican" and the list goes on. I think a lot of us do the same thing, and that's not overtly racist... just everyday stereotyping. However, in my own personal opinion, if I walk up to somebody who appears to be Hispanic (dark skinned, etc.) and ask him to come work on my lawn... that's a little much, and I would be offended if I was on the other side of the conversation. Note that I implied EBM might specifically be prejudiced. 



> Prejudice: 2 a (1) : preconceived judgment or opinion (2) : an adverse opinion or leaning formed without just grounds or before sufficient knowledge



Racist is a loaded term, so I prefer not to say that. For all the things I outlined, I believe that the term 'prejudiced' might well describe the way that guy is. If that's the case and Michael had reason to believe he was directing that toward him, then I can understand being pissed. HOWEVER, as Dave on MG mentioned, EBM could've dropped the 'N' bomb or called him a 'no good dirty rotten sheep fucker' and either way, in the eyes of the law, Michael wouldn't be right to take a swing at EBM. He was, by his own admission, drunk and egged on the fight... ultimately walking up front and swinging at the dude... inevitably being beaten to a pulp. In that sense, he had it coming. That doesn't change the circumstance that led the two of them there, and (in my opinion) that doesn't change the fact that EBM harbored some kind of prejudice that provoked the exchange originally.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I doubt that he's racist, He's old of course, so he's immediately going to look down upon blacks or any other minority, that's just how older people were raised/are, he's definitely off the mental swing a bit too, we need more details.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 24, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> he's definitely off the mental swing a bit too


Understatement of the year


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I was surprised how well spoken he ended up being.



bing amber lamps


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Understatement of the year


He fell off the swing and busted his head which caused massive amounts of hair growth around the jaw area, as well as causing immense strength, mood swings, deep effection for his mother, jazzy blue suits, red ties, Stacy Adams shoes, And shirts with "I am a motherfucker" on the back.



Better?


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> bing amber lamps



 Touche.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 24, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I doubt that he's racist, He's old of course, so he's immediately going to look down upon blacks or any other minority, that's just how older people were raised/are, he's definitely off the mental swing a bit too, we need more details.



IMO, someone's age doesn't make it acceptable for them to verbally talk down to someone. Have you ever had someone talk down to you or imply that you were doing something wrong simply because they perceive you or the person you are with as a minority? I have been in that situation and it is unpleasant. I was in a local store with Randy when he was here visiting. We are standing in line holding hands and waiting to check out and a guy, close to EBM's age, walks up to us and says "You know what you are doing isn't allowed, and you shouldn't be doing it." Was his comment overtly racist? No. Did it still hurt because of what he implied? Yes. 

I don't care how old someone is, there is no reason to be condescending to someone you don't even know based on what you perceive them to be. It's still just as hurtful as it would be if a teenager did the same thing. If older people expect the younger generations to respect them, then they should show the same respect in return. They may have been raised to believe a certain way, but they also don't deserve a pass to talk down to someone. We don't let other groups of people who were raised certain ways get away with that, so there shouldn't be a double standard.


----------



## DVRP (Feb 24, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> IMO, someone's age doesn't make it acceptable for them to verbally talk down to someone. Have you ever had someone talk down to you or imply that you were doing something wrong simply because they perceive you or the person you are with as a minority? I have been in that situation and it is unpleasant. I was in a local store with Randy when he was here visiting. We are standing in line holding hands and waiting to check out and a guy, close to EBM's age, walks up to us and says "You know what you are doing isn't allowed, and you shouldn't be doing it." Was his comment overtly racist? No. Did it still hurt because of what he implied? Yes.
> 
> I don't care how old someone is, there is no reason to be condescending to someone you don't even know based on what you perceive them to be. It's still just as hurtful as it would be if a teenager did the same thing. If older people expect the younger generations to respect them, then they should show the same respect in return. They may have been raised to believe a certain way, but they also don't deserve a pass to talk down to someone. We don't let other groups of people who were raised certain ways get away with that, so there shouldn't be a double standard.



either way your not going to change how a person from that generation thinks. If the black guy would've backed off im sure nothing would've happened. Its called walking away from a bad situation, which the old man did technically.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 24, 2010)

DVRP said:


> either way your not going to change how a person from that generation thinks. If the black guy would've backed off im sure nothing would've happened. Its called walking away from a bad situation, which the old man did technically.



It's true that you can't change how someone thinks, but to play this guy as a model citizen that did absolutely nothing wrong is a bit disingenuous. He did walk away from the situation, and that is good on his part. But to give him a pass to talk down to someone because he is old is unfair. It doesn't make him right for doing that, and to excuse it is as such is ignoring it altogether. If he was younger, would we still be giving him a free pass to be condescending?


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 24, 2010)

We can speculate on what was said before the tape started rolling and irresponsibly pass judgement on one or the other. Or we can all just agree that Iyanna beat-his-pinky-white-ass Washington is a racist, and that EBM is a badass motherfucker who we'd all love to have a beer with.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 24, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> He fell off the swing and busted his head which caused massive amounts of hair growth around the jaw area, as well as causing immense strength, mood swings, deep effection for his mother, jazzy blue suits, red ties, Stacy Adams shoes, And shirts with "I am a motherfucker" on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Better?







Yes!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't let people like that get to me. If someone ACTUALLY has the nerve to confront you about holding hands then you should have absolutely no problem giving them a bit of verbal mouthing back, They're obviously asking for it.


On topic:
But in this case, you can't completely side with one or the other, the entire thing is based off of what we've heard/seen. too many variables.

But obviously we side on epic beard man because we perceive him as "the badass" in the situation.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 24, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> IMO, someone's age doesn't make it acceptable for them to verbally talk down to someone. Have you ever had someone talk down to you or imply that you were doing something wrong simply because they perceive you or the person you are with as a minority? I have been in that situation and it is unpleasant. I was in a local store with Randy when he was here visiting. We are standing in line holding hands and waiting to check out and a guy, close to EBM's age, walks up to us and says "You know what you are doing isn't allowed, and you shouldn't be doing it." Was his comment overtly racist? No. Did it still hurt because of what he implied? Yes.



I know this is totally off topic, but my gf of 2 1/2 years and myself were in that situation about a month ago. Someone told us we weren't allowed to hold hands... We looked at each other for a second, and then started making out 

That's why I know I love her


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> I know this is totally off topic, but my gf of 2 1/2 years and myself were in that situation about a month ago. Someone told us we weren't allowed to hold hands... We looked at each other for a second, and then started making out
> 
> That's why I know I love her


Epic win.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 24, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I don't let people like that get to me. If someone ACTUALLY has the nerve to confront you about holding hands then you should have absolutely no problem giving them a bit of verbal mouthing back, They're obviously asking for it.



It wasn't the holding hands thing that he got all upset about. He perceived us to be of different races, and he saw it as "illegal" for us to be together at all. There were people all around us doing to same thing, but he had a problem with us because of what he saw it as. He has his own rights to say it, but Randy wouldn't have had the right to deck him for it. Although I know he wanted to.  

I said all that to say that Michael had the right to be angry if he felt he was being singled out by EBM. We don't know if that is the case because we didn't see the beginnings of all this mess, but I don't think it is fair to jump on him for being angry if that was the case. Where he crossed the line in my mind was continuing the disagreement and throwing the first punch, but being angry about what EBM said doesn't make him a bad guy.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 26, 2010)

check this out...he was in NAM man!!!! NAM!!!!


----------



## Neil (Feb 26, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> *I doubt that he's racist*, He's old of course, so he's immediately going to *look down upon blacks* or any other minority, that's just how older people were raised/are, he's definitely off the mental swing a bit too, we need more details.


News Flash!

That's racist...


Old is no excuse, doesnt matter if you were raised to be racist, every one is intelligent enough to make their own decisions.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> I love how the argument started out as a race thing, the black dude calling the old-timer racist, giving some tired old lame-ass victimised black man bullshit, then the woman filming is like "BEAT HIS WHITE ASS!!!" the second shit kicks off  Some intelligent debate right there.



And then the guy that got his ass beat says he'll fuck the old guy up next time. I love how condoning violence against older people must be cool these days. Also, the woman that said to beat his ass could be charged with instigating.

Why can't we all just get along?

:EDIT: Sorry for the extreme necro bump. Came here from the epic beard man thread and had to add my 2 cents.


----------



## avenger (Apr 13, 2011)

NECROBUMP!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 13, 2011)

avenger said:


> NECROBUMP!



I felt pretty stupid after posting in this. It's the first time I've seen that video.


----------



## avenger (Apr 13, 2011)

Its cool I got to relive the awesomeness of epic beard man.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 13, 2011)

U LEAKIN? 

BING AMBALAMPS!


----------

